# Cam and dowel Jig



## mralan (30 Jan 2011)

Hi all,
can anyone tell me who sells, and in your opinion the best for the money a cam and dowel jig, apperentley Hafelle do one but I would apprecaite your advice...oh one more thing....I am using these to join Plastic together - 15mm polyprop.

Alan


----------



## rileytoolworks (30 Jan 2011)

Make one. I've just made one based on the one hafele sell. Check out their website.
It's a piece of pi55 to replicate.

Adam.


----------



## Rob Platt (1 Feb 2011)

Same here made my own. All the best
rob


----------

